# Face shield and goggles



## rickzeien (Jun 11, 2019)

I bought them from Grainger. Really happy with the cost and quality.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-scS3TS7SoKrOTFBuQK7G5QcSleE089b/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Jun 12, 2019)

Be honest Rick

You just want to look like someone out of a post apocalyptic PC game dont you? 8) 8)


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 12, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Be honest Rick
> 
> You just want to look like someone out of a post apocalyptic PC game dont you? 8) 8)


Absolutely!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtak (Jun 12, 2019)

rickzeien said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Be honest Rick
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 12, 2019)

Actually I was thinking of Darth Vader. May the "Farce" be with you. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Jun 12, 2019)

rickzeien said:


> Actually I was thinking of Darth Vader. May the "Farce" be with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




That one made my day..... :lol: :lol:


----------

